

Was Chilean poet Pablo Neruda poisoned? - gruseom
http://www.thestar.com/news/insight/2013/04/05/was_chilean_poet_pablo_neruda_poisoned.html

======
andrewcooke
the exhumation is currently planned for monday (tomorrow) morning
[http://www.emol.com/noticias/nacional/2013/04/07/592189/juez...](http://www.emol.com/noticias/nacional/2013/04/07/592189/juez-
carroza-se-reune-con-peritos-que-realizaran-exhumacion-de-neruda.html), but
they may have started initial earth-removal today according to
[http://www.latercera.com/noticia/nacional/2013/04/680-517441...](http://www.latercera.com/noticia/nacional/2013/04/680-517441-9-el-
paso-a-paso-de-la-exhumacion-de-los-restos-de-pablo-neruda.shtml) (links to
spanish-language local press).

[update] and here's a link to photos as the work started this afternoon
[http://www.publimetro.cl/nota/cronica/galeria-los-
momentos-p...](http://www.publimetro.cl/nota/cronica/galeria-los-momentos-
previos-a-la-exhumacion-del-poeta-pablo-neruda/xIQmdg!SlUlYxtghiRc/) (although
only the first and last photos seem remotely relevant - the rest are of
tourists at isla negra, afaict). and slightly more relevant from a mexican(?)
site, showing the screening being erected
[http://puebla.milenio.com/cdb/doc/noticias2011/bfa2b0eda97fc...](http://puebla.milenio.com/cdb/doc/noticias2011/bfa2b0eda97fcfc2a1f45995a5090e88)

there's another article at
[http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2012/05/2012521725...](http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/features/2012/05/201252172550321452.html)
but it may be slightly slanted - it's too certain about the death of (ex-)
president frei, which was very similar - an unexpected death in hospital,
possibly poisoned, investigated a few years back. anyway, that investigation
was not as conclusive as reported there (while wikipedia is a bit too
dismissive...).

